# Notch adds new mob to Minecraft!



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh boy, Notch adds a new mob to vanilla Minecraft! And... they're based off of... of all things... Slenderman. If you don't know what Slenderman is, don't search it. Please. It scared me for months.

Source and images here.

*They've been named Endermen, but Notch is considering a name change. Information here.*

Endermen/Farlanders have been confirmed as passive until you focus (place your recticle) on them. At this point, they start to run very quickly towards you, and teleport if you get far enough. (Thanks to* Ikki *for the information!)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 27, 2011)

Slenderman used to be scary, but people have effectively ruined it at this point in time.

Nothing is even known about what that mob can do yet. :/


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Slenderman used to be scary, but people have effectively ruined it at this point in time.


I've only seen the first few "episodes". So it's still scary to me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ahaha, I remember Slenderman.

This looks like a pretty freaky mob. I can't wait until the 1.8 update!


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

I remember reading this horribly scary creepypasta on Slenderman... It doesn't help that a dead tree outside my window makes shadows into my room at night, either.

FUUU- I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

i don't know this slenderman so i googled it. didn't find anything scary. 

though these endermen looks creepy. 

but i still can't bring myself to pirate/play minecraft.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i don't know this slenderman so i googled it. didn't find anything scary.
> 
> though these endermen looks creepy.
> 
> but i still can't bring myself to pirate/play minecraft.


If you really want to be freaked out, search Marble Hornets. They do a series on Slenderman, and it is terrifying.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 27, 2011)

Enderman.

Is Slenderman without the SL.

Slenderman - SL = Enderman.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

Which is what confirms the fact that Notch based the mob off of him.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, when I saw it was called Enderman and the word Slenderman came up, it's not hard to make a connection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

I also noticed that it can pick up blocks. So technically...

*Notch might have added a griefing mob to vanilla Minecraft.*

Keep watch!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I also noticed that it can pick up blocks. So technically...
> 
> *Notch might have added a griefing mob to vanilla Minecraft.*
> 
> Keep watch!


You mean Creepers aren't ALREADY a griefing mob in Vanilla Minecraft? The scare the shit out of me everytime they come near. THe only way to be safe is to build an obsidian castle!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 27, 2011)

It's been so damn long I sure hope Notch adds several new mobs, and some bosses. He hasn't added a real new mob in....ever.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 27, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> It's been so damn long I sure hope Notch adds several new mobs, and some bosses. He hasn't added a real new mob in....ever.


Wolves were added in 1.4.  But I get what you mean...Hostile mobs...

He said he's probably gonna add other mobs, and possibly bosses in the strongholds that are randomly generated in the map.  I hope he adds some more mobs besides this, but I hope he doesn't add too many.  I don't want Minecraft to turn into Terraria.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome! Good looking and might actually scare, if it surprises you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope more mobs get eventually added.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think I'll play Minecraft on normal ever again.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 27, 2011)

I found this HI-larious!!! As I find, horror like this funny, not so much scary.

But I have found minecraft interesting though.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 27, 2011)

BIT.TRIP RUNNER




			
				Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, with Creepers it's a matter of keeping a distance between you and the mob. If they'll indeed take the blocks, they'll probably do it regardless of where you are.

I'm thinking they maybe do that to get to you. Like, dig their way to you, so they can hurt you.


I wonder what sound effects it'll have to make it creepy. For example, I'd find the sounds the portals or the Ghasts make pretty creepy if they were used with the right atmosphere.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 27, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Adventure update is Notch trying to do as much as he can to be like Terraria. So, expect it. lol.
Terraria is fantastic in every single way except building, so minecraft becoming a 3D Terraria would be pretty spectacular. It'd be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, i wasn't able to bring myself to watch this earlier today, just finished entry #2... but now i fuckin' regret why i didn't watch this in the morning. it's 1:24, and i'm alone in the living room. i'm both curious and scared.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 27, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I wonder what sound effects it'll have to make it creepy. For example, I'd find the sounds the portals or the Ghasts make pretty creepy if they were used with the right atmosphere.


When I was mining around today I heard a really strange sound effect after I entered a cave... I can't remember what it was but nothing else was running to produce the noise and I'm pretty sure it wasn't from outside. THe cave was oddly square as well...


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that C418 can make some ambiance for their sound-effects. The ambiance that he has made for Minecraft can get pretty disturbing; He'd probably be the perfect fit to make something like this.


----------



## Arfiol (Jul 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second that. The Minecraft audio is indeed...disturbing.


----------



## Serina (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think they look that frightening


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 27, 2011)

What exactly is so scary about them? They just look like they walk around and loot blocks.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 27, 2011)

HOLY CRAP!

It looks like they can interact with the environment, what if they can tear your house down, or worse, open doors!!!????

Imagine, late during the night, safe inside you Minecraft home, looking outside you glass windows at those silent creepers way in the distance; then you turn around to look West and there, right in front of your other window, is a Slender Man, silently staring at you.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> What exactly is so scary about them? They just look like they walk around and loot blocks.


They're not exactly terrifying themselves, but in comparison to the other mobs as well as if you know their background, they are rather creepy.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 2, 2011)

[youtube]DIeQgwEJUms[/youtube]


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 2, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> [youtube]DIeQgwEJUms[/youtube]



That is going to be one freaky mob! Reminds me of the weeping angels from Doctor Who.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 2, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> [youtube]DIeQgwEJUms[/youtube]


Thats it, I'm playing on peaceful from now on.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 2, 2011)

I searched slenderman ... not bad
then it linked to more links and then I could be stuffed reading the stories and the video .... im not good with suspenseful silence (ever since that dream)


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 2, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]DIeQgwEJUms[/youtube]



I call fake. The "Minecraft 1.8" in the corner has been removed.

Edit: Spoiler'd, i'm sure people dont want a YT video on every page


----------



## Ikki (Aug 2, 2011)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fake. The guy who uploaded it uploads a bunch of video-edited Minecraft stuff. 
I'm subscribed to him, he has some cool shit.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah it is



			
				@notch said:
			
		

> None of the Enderman videos are real.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, at least it won't be so terrifying...


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 2, 2011)

But they DO teleport towards you when you look away... I'm not liking that.


----------



## Ikki (Aug 2, 2011)

By the way, the Enderman is a passive mob until you look straight at it (aka reticle on them). When you do, they'll stand still and look at you and as soon as you look away, they'll start running very fast towards you. Also, if you're not close to them, they will teleport to somewhere you can see about once per second.

That would be another way to justify the fakeness of a video.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 2, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> By the way, the Enderman is a passive mob until you look straight at it (aka reticle on them). When you do, they'll stand still and look at you and as soon as you look away, they'll start running very fast towards you. Also, if you're not close to them, they will teleport to somewhere you can see about once per second.
> 
> That would be another way to justify the fakeness of a video.


Thanks for the info Ikki! I'll update the first post.

And what happened to your other avatar? It was so amazing!


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually, there is new news of this mob! The mob could have a name change, from *Endermen* to *Farlanders*.

Updated the first post.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 13, 2011)

IM EXCITED FOR ENDERMAN MOB!!!!!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 13, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Actually, there is new news of this mob! The mob could have a name change, from *Endermen* to *Farlanders*.
> 
> Updated the first post.



Endermen actually sounds way cooler. I'mma call 'em ferlandos if he changes the name to that.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

Hes holding a block! Does this mean a another mob that can grieve other players 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------

